# VO coding vs FDL coding



## shaftwhy (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi I am new here. I understand that VO coding and FDL coding are different in terms of software steps. But can someone explain what's the logical difference between them and when to use one vs another?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

VO = Vehicle Order

VO Code = Coding of all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

FDL = Function Data Line

FDL Code = Coding of individual FDL's in an ECU, overriding the VO Coding.

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click on the ECU CAFD and select Read Coding Data => Expand the CAFD Folder by clicking + symbol => Right


----------



## shaftwhy (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Shawn.

So VO represents vehicle's hardware configuration, FDL represents software configuration within certain ECU. VO coding means reset some or all ECU's software configuration based on hardware configuration, and FDL coding means changing ECU's software configuration without altering hardware configuration.

Is my understanding correct?



shawnsheridan said:


> VO = Vehicle Order
> 
> VO Code = Coding of all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order.
> 
> ...


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

The VO (Vehicle Order) defines the setup of your car. Like Xenon or LED, Sat, Bluetooth aso.
For some of this VO codes is also a special hardware required (eg. an additional ecu).

But basically VO is also changing the software configuration. If you add a VO code to your car and press the "Code" button on the ECU the system will use the default settings which are behind this VO code to change the software settings.
FDL is hand made change  On this way, you will enter the software configuration by hand and change the settings you would like to have.

Some settings can be changed only by FDL coding because they were never contemplated for the customer.

Hopefully you can understand what I tried to explaine :bigpimp:


----------



## shaftwhy (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for explanation! It is very clear now!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

In a nutshell, VO Coding is how BMW wants your car configured. FDL Coding is how YOU want it done.


----------



## Karlluis (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi,

I was updating my AMP Module (SGBD AMPT70) in an E70 2009 after reaching 100% I got a signature error and the module now does not work hence no audio 

Tried updating with bootsector of etc does not work

Is it true that i need to write the VO code in order to proceed ?

Also the Part No shows corrupt data in INPA - Identify All Control Devices (Original 9218709 now displaying yyy****)

Thank in advance Shawn, as always ....



shawnsheridan said:


> VO = Vehicle Order
> 
> VO Code = Coding of all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order.
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Karlluis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was updating my AMP Module (SGBD AMPT70) in an E70 2009 after reaching 100% I got a signature error and the module now does not work hence no audio
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I have no idea. I don't do any E-Series work myself.


----------



## Karlluis (Apr 9, 2017)

when I buy a F series I shall Bug you in that case. Thank You


----------



## raducris (Mar 8, 2021)

So can we say that VO = default factory settings?
In my case I don't like how my air conditioning performs and I tried "resetting" the IHKA module but that had no effect. Would VO coding be any different? There are no error codes at all in ISTA but I am hoping that a VO code will relearn IHKA the right way of taking care of things...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raducris said:


> So can we say that VO = default factory settings?
> In my case I don't like how my air conditioning performs and I tried "resetting" the IHKA module but that had no effect. Would VO coding be any different? There are no error codes at all in ISTA but I am hoping that a VO code will relearn IHKA the right way of taking care of things...


Yes, VO Code is setting factory settings. I don't know what you did to reset it though, or if VO Coder is same.


----------



## raducris (Mar 8, 2021)

In ISTA I went to IHKA, called the ECU functions, went to diagnosis and then to trigger components. The last option in this menu is reset ECU but can't tell how deep the reset is 'cause when it resumed in a few seconds, it kept my temp and fan speed settings. It might be just a on/off thing, maybe flaps calibration check, but not a factory default reset. I'm still digging...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raducris said:


> In ISTA I went to IHKA, called the ECU functions, went to diagnosis and then to trigger components. The last option in this menu is reset ECU but can't tell how deep the reset is 'cause when it resumed in a few seconds, it kept my temp and fan speed settings. It might be just a on/off thing, maybe flaps calibration check, but not a factory default reset. I'm still digging...


I have no idea functionally if that is same as VO Coding. I doubt it is,


----------



## raducris (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah, that is why I'm trying to learn if a VO coding can actually act as a factory reset. I read that VO coding is mostly used when you retrofit, add a new ECU and hardware, which I'm not. From an IT guy perspective, it should be similar to formatting the C drive when you get a virus: you don't change any hardware, even Windows is the same version, it just gets rid of the bugs and you end up with a fresh install and a good working system, at least for a while
I'm still not comfortable with the idea that I might brick it if I don't know what I'm doing. A PC motherboard would be a bit easier to swallow if anything goes wrong


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raducris said:


> Yeah, that is why I'm trying to learn if a VO coding can actually act as a factory reset. I read that VO coding is mostly used when you retrofit, add a new ECU and hardware, which I'm not. From an IT guy perspective, it should be similar to formatting the C drive when you get a virus: you don't change any hardware, even the Windows is the same version, it just gets rid of the bugs and you end up with a fresh install and a good working system, at least for a while
> I'm still not comfortable with the idea that I might brick it if I don't know what I'm doing. A PC would be a bit easier to swallow if anything goes wrong


As I wrote, VO Coding sets all Coding in ECU to factory settings. There is Zero risk of Bricking ECU by VO Coding it.


----------



## raducris (Mar 8, 2021)

Do you have an example, a step by step guide that I can apply? Sorry, I never did this before, only FDL codings and all this is very new to me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

raducris said:


> Do you have an example, a step by step guide that I can apply? Sorry, I never did this before, only FDL codings and all this is very new to me


Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read (ECU) => Right-Click on IHKA (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## raducris (Mar 8, 2021)

OMG, that simple? Can't wait to give it a try tonight, thank you


----------



## CJS1499 (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello Shawnsheridan-

Any chance you can share a link for ISTA? Need to fix a parking brake problem on my E70. Thanks very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CJS1499 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan-
> 
> Any chance you can share a link for ISTA? Need to fix a parking brake problem on my E70. Thanks very much!


No, Sorry, I cannot help with ISTA.


----------



## Winnepooh (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello everyone,

today I tried VO coding the first time, but got an error after coding.
I want to add k235 for trailer hitch. I think these ECU are relevant:
Bdc-body
dkombi
dsc
egs
hu-nbt
sas
hkfm



Here the steps I did:

Read FA, modified it. Then activated it (green “aktiv”)
Read ECU
startet with SAS2
right click on SAS2 > codieren

Started coding an after coding there was a error report.
”Datei für CAFD 00001c7a-002-251-010 wurde nicht gefunden“
I think Esys is missing a file, but CAFD is there. I can find in SWE directory. 

i have esys 3.30.0
no launcher
car i-step SA15 18-07-547
I don’t know how old my pszdata are, but I think relatively new because I can select I step 21-03.

Can somebody give me a hint how to solve the problem?

thanks,
Winnepooh


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cafd_00001c7a.caf.002_251_010 is in v.4.29.31_PSdZData, as are 6 newer versions of this CAFD. Update your PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## Al-turbo (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi, I am new to e-sys, just bought an F45 (2016) and want to add some options. So I read there are 2 ways to do this: add the option code to the SALAPA, or change settings in the individual ECU's. Question: by just adding an option code to the SALAPA, will the changes to the individual ECU's automatically be made? I understand that for certain options also new hardware will be required, but I'm thinking about adding Driving Assistant which may work as I have a KAFAS camera. Thanks, Albert


----------



## MessyMass (8 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> VO = Vehicle Order
> 
> VO Code = Coding of all FDL's (100% of the ECU) to predetermined settings based on the Vehicle Order.
> 
> ...



Hi Shawn

I'd like to remove the iDrive language controller from my F20's VO in order to activate iDrive office with emails and so on. Doing so will require me to remove Country Controller code (SL8Ax) from the vehicle FA. Before doing this, could you please help me clarify a couple of questions; 

As editing the VO will overwrite the ECU settings, will this; 

Remove the remap from my engine tune?
Reset the VMAX to factory (believe this is stored in the ECU?)
Potentially cause complications with my retrofitted NBT Evo? 
Reset other FDLs codings to factory for the other control units?

Thanks ! 

// Mads


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MessyMass said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'd like to remove the iDrive language controller from my F20's VO in order to activate iDrive office with emails and so on. Doing so will require me to remove Country Controller code (SL8Ax) from the vehicle FA. Before doing this, could you please help me clarify a couple of questions;
> 
> ...


Just removing SL8Ax from FA by itself does absolutely nothing. You have to then use that modified FA to VO Code the relevant car modules, in which case any previous FDL Coding in same modules would be reset.

There would be no reason to VO Code DME / DDE after removing SL8Ax so there would be no affect on Engine Tune / VMAX.

You would need to VO Code Head Unit, so that could affect retrofitted NBT Evo.


----------



## dcshell (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi All,

Where do i download the E-sys software for F10? I need to reset my KOMBI/ECU to factory reset?

Please help
Thank
-N


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dcshell said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Where do i download the E-sys software for F10? I need to reset my KOMBI/ECU to factory reset?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Icantregistermybattery (1 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Can I also please have the link for ESYS?

I have a 2012 F10 that needs coding for a different battery capacity. Would you suggest coding it with ESYS or just use BimmerCode?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Icantregistermybattery said:


> @shawnsheridan Can I also please have the link for ESYS?
> 
> I have a 2012 F10 that needs coding for a different battery capacity. Would you suggest coding it with ESYS or just use BimmerCode?


I'd use E-Sys for Coding. Will need ISTA to register battery after.


----------

